
Ask HN: Can remote workers be more than just individual contributors? - jawns
I know from my own experience that remote work is a great fit for people who largely work independently or in collaboration with a small number of team members.<p>But what about when it comes to leading teams, or departments, or whole companies?  I&#x27;d like to hear from people who have done that successfully as remote workers, either with a fully remote or mixed workforce.  What challenges did you face, and how did you overcome them?
======
nnn1234
Collaboration cost and incentive mis alignment. I.e. how do you reward or
figure out success

Trust is the biggest factor, easier to trust token work to be done by remote
team, how do you get to a remote control founder?

